# Trump Tariff Layoffs Increase



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

More American workers lose their job  because President Trump does not know how to negotiate. This is the beginning of a downturn that will eventually affect all of us. 

Whatever bubble you're living in, get over it. We will not have a building economy when jobs are being lost because we can't produce.

Trump was elected to bring American jobs back to America so Americans can work. This plant is in South Carolina. This is not illegal immigrant labor. This is Trump negotiating workers out of their jobs. Now these TVs will be produced in China, by Hisense, or whatever other cheap name they throw on it. For whatever reason you believe this is not happening, open your eyes. 

Russia wins. China wins. Americans lose. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/07/chinese-tariffs-lead-to-126-jobs-lost-at-south-carolina-tv-plant.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> More American workers lose their job  because President Trump does not know how to negotiate. This is the beginning of a downturn that will eventually affect all of us.
> 
> Whatever bubble you're living in, get over it. We will not have a building economy when jobs are being lost because we can't produce.
> 
> ...


*MAGA Mystery: Unemployment Down Unexpectedly… and Inflation!*
*https://www.breitbart.com/education/2018/08/09/jobless-claims-unexpectedly-fell-and-inflation-ticked-down-suggesting-strong-u-s-economy-unfazed-by-trade-war/*
*U.S. Economy Unfazed by Trade War*

Jobless claims unexpectedly fell last week and price data suggests inflation is still muted.
*Samuel Adams CEO: Trump Tax Cuts Helps Us ‘Kick Ass’ of Foreign-Owned Beer*


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MAGA Mystery: Unemployment Down Unexpectedly… and Inflation!*
> *U.S. Economy Unfazed by Trade War*
> 
> Jobless claims unexpectedly fell last week and price data suggests inflation is still muted.
> *Samuel Adams CEO: Trump Tax Cuts Helps Us ‘Kick Ass’ of Foreign-Owned Beer*


Trump lives in the moment, today, does not plan, does not think about the future. Sadly, his supporters do the same. If Sam Adams is kicking ass today, awesome. I'll buy some tonight. But don't doubt the fact that American jobs are at risk and the stock market and your 401K will follow quickly downward in the coming months when American companies can no longer compete.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump lives in the moment, today, does not plan, does not think about the future. Sadly, his supporters do the same. If Sam Adams is kicking ass today, awesome. I'll buy some tonight. But don't doubt the fact that American jobs are at risk and the stock market and your 401K will follow quickly downward in the coming months when American companies can no longer compete.


Those sad deplorable racist, homophobic supporters ... f'n Trmpers!
They should be educated and enlightened..how dare they not believe of the "new norm" sold under the previous administration....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump lives in the moment, today, does not plan, does not think about the future. Sadly, his supporters do the same. If Sam Adams is kicking ass today, awesome. I'll buy some tonight. But don't doubt the fact that American jobs are at risk and the stock market and your 401K will follow quickly downward in the coming months when American companies can no longer compete.


When is the last time we had the market take a dive? What is the average time between downturns in the market? Looks like we are pretty much due.


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When is the last time we had the market take a dive? What is the average time between downturns in the market? Looks like we are pretty much due.


So, if American workers lose jobs and the economy takes a downturn because the president can not negotiate trade tariffs then that's cool with you?


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Those sad deplorable racist, homophobic supporters ... f'n Trmpers!
> They should be educated and enlightened..how dare they not believe of the "new norm" sold under the previous administration....


The new norm? You mean growth since the last recession that occurred during the Bush administration? The new normal for the last decade has been growth. You're also saying that a downturn is inevitable and if Trump causes is, that's cool with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> So, if American workers lose jobs and the economy takes a downturn because the president can not negotiate trade tariffs then that's cool with you?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> The new norm? You mean growth since the last recession that occurred during the Bush administration? The new normal for the last decade has been growth. You're also saying that a downturn is inevitable and if Trump causes is, that's cool with you?


Trump hasn't caused anything except a booming economy and the best jobs numbers in decades. We are getting fucked by other countries and Trump isn't having it anymore.
What is the problem with that?
Not many countries will mess with us for long.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> So, if American workers lose jobs and the economy takes a downturn because the president can not negotiate trade tariffs then that's cool with you?


*With the miserable attitude you display here daily, I'm quite sure*
*that every uptick in the economy is another nail in your " deplorable "*
*lifestyle.....*
*If he found the cure for cancer you would probably ignore it and die*
*just to prove a point....one small problem " Justafriedbrain " you*
*won't get a do over....you're Dead !*


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Sounds about right for a Trump Supporter.


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *With the miserable attitude you display here daily, I'm quite sure*
> *that every uptick in the economy is another nail in your " deplorable "*
> *lifestyle.....*
> *If he found the cure for cancer you would probably ignore it and die*
> ...


He little dick who writes in large font and says nothing. Have a look into the future when American companies can't sell their products because foreign tariffs are too high. Look past the edge of your nose and write something intelligent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> Sounds about right for a Trump Supporter.


I know who you are.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> He little dick who writes in large font and says nothing. Have a look into the future when American companies can't sell their products because foreign tariffs are too high. Look past the edge of your nose and write something intelligent.


*You forgot the " y " on your very first word....*

*From deep in the bowls of a southern California Government workplace*
*justafriedbrain secretly taps out his " Passionate " responses so the Boss*
*cannot see that he's wasting Taxpayers money yet again on a subject he *
*knows very " Little " about.....*
*Reach down and grab that " short sale " package of gherkin pickle n  berries*
*snuggled up under that well fed belly.....yep it's still there even though you*
*can't see it anymore...*


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You forgot the " y " on your very first word....*
> 
> *From deep in the bowls of a southern California Government workplace*
> *justafriedbrain secretly taps out his " Passionate " responses so the Boss*
> ...


Well I have a job and pay taxes, so yes, you found me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know who you are.


Will you be anywhere near Irvine Saturday evening? Thinking about going to one of your friends kids games.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> The new norm? You mean growth since the last recession that occurred during the Bush administration? The new normal for the last decade has been growth. You're also saying that a downturn is inevitable and if Trump causes is, that's cool with you?


Look at economic history..the downturns are inevitable. Many of the policies and regulations enacted by the last administration stifled growth & unemployment. 
President Obama called slow, sluggish growth and high unemployment the new norm. Where have you been? In a new normal comma from oding on kool aid?
Here's an example from Forbes a few years back:

Jan 14, 2014, 01:13pm
*Obama's Unemployment 'New Normal' Foretells A 'Lost Decade'*

There was considerable weeping and gnashing of teeth over the December “Employment Situation” report released by the BLS on Friday.  Analysts were expecting 200,000 new payroll jobs, but they got only 74,000.  Some called the “bad” unemployment report a “statistical anomaly.”

A quick look at the BLS Household Survey showed that, rather than being bad, December was actually a better-than-average month in President Obama’s “new normal” economy.  This is not a huge accomplishment, given that “Obama’s new normal” comprises slow GDP growth, a stagnant jobs market, and falling real household incomes.

However, the nation moved 133,000 jobs closer to full-time-equivalent* (FTE) full employment during December, while during the average month during Obama’s so-called “economic recovery,” we moved 25,000 jobs farther away.  So, December, as bad as it was in many respects, was better than average for Obama.

Since the economic recovery began 52 months ago, the “headline” U-3 unemployment rate has fallen from 9.5% to 6.7%.  However, more than 100% of this decline was the result of 7.4 million potential workers fleeing the labor force.  Adjusted to the labor force participation when George W. Bush left office, the unemployment rate has actually increased, from 9.7% to 10.9%, since the recovery began.
entire article:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/louiswoodhill/2014/01/14/obamas-unemployment-new-normal-foretells-a-lost-decade/#3d20bf716fee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at economic history..the downturns are inevitable. Many of the policies and regulations enacted by the last administration stifled growth & unemployment.
> President Obama called slow, sluggish growth and high unemployment the new norm. Where have you been? In a new normal comma from oding on kool aid?
> Here's an example from Forbes a few years back:
> 
> ...


These people are still trying to hide our last presidents ineptness and give him credit for trumps economy.
Facts don't matter.


----------



## justified (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will you be anywhere near Irvine Saturday evening? Thinking about going to one of your friends kids games.


Wasn't planning on it. You wanna meet for coffee?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

justified said:


> Wasn't planning on it. You wanna meet for coffee?


You are more of a beer dude, you owe me one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2018)

*Donald Trump’s Trade Wars Could Lead to the Next Great Depression*
*And we’ll be the ones who pay the price.*

donald-trumps-trade-wars-lead-next-great-depression


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

Could...might...maybe....if...

The sky is not falling....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

China's communist leaders reportedly starting to buckle under pressure of Trump's trade war
https://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-leaders-overconfidence-nationalism-in-trumps-trade-war-2018-8


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Donald Trump’s Trade Wars Could Lead to the Next Great Depression*
> *And we’ll be the ones who pay the price.*
> 
> donald-trumps-trade-wars-lead-next-great-depression


What caused the last depression?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What caused the last depression?


Poorly-regulated behavior by Wall Street investors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Poorly-regulated behavior by Wall Street investors.


What behavior was poorly regulated?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> President Obama called slow, sluggish growth and high unemployment the new norm.


5 straight years of QE and all we got was "sluggish growth and high unemployment the new norm".  Sounds like "poorly regulated Wall Street investors"  Who was regulating the regulators?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What behavior was poorly regulated?


The easiest to explain to the casual investor was buying on margin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

The folks running and overseeing Fannie Mae & Freddie Mac were obviously marginal....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> The easiest to explain to the casual investor was buying on margin.


What made buying on margin possible?


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2018)

*Now that Spola Henry has three walls around him, nail him to the wall*
*Biz......with that fourth one.....let him TRY and LIE his way out of this*
*one.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now that Spola Henry has three walls around him, nail him to the wall*
> *Biz......with that fourth one.....let him TRY and LIE his way out of this*
> *one.......*


Then let me come to his rescue and say that the problem has been and always will be an increase in the money supply.  Except the Fed is headed in the opposite direction as they start clearing their balance sheets, selling off the Treasury bonds that they bought during the housing crisis, thus decreasing the money supply and increasing the cost of borrowing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Study: 20X as Many U.S. Jobs Created from Trump Tariffs than Jobs Lost
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/17/study-20x-as-many-u-s-jobs-created-from-trump-tariffs-than-jobs-lost/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj5mdTp4fbcAhXM5p8KHZkpDTQQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2HbDlZCFRQqYonVFmwyGKx&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Study: 20X as Many U.S. Jobs Created from Trump Tariffs than Jobs Lost
> 15 hours ago
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/17/study-20x-as-many-u-s-jobs-created-from-trump-tariffs-than-jobs-lost/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj5mdTp4fbcAhXM5p8KHZkpDTQQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2HbDlZCFRQqYonVFmwyGKx&ampcf=1


I feel a Venn diagram coming on.

People who think that tariffs *increase* the cost of U.S. goods and services

People who think that min wages increases *do not increase *the cost of U.S. goods and services.

And right smack dab in the middle:

People who do not have a need for intellectual consistency.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*That would be criminally corrupt Democrats....*


----------



## justified (Nov 26, 2018)

Trump trying his best to ruin the US economy and destroy the country. Stock market is tanking, GM laying off workers due to tariffs and closing plants. This thread was started months ago and Trump supporters called it fake news.  Do your best to suck it up and find a new messiah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump trying his best to ruin the US economy and destroy the country. Stock market is tanking, GM laying off workers due to tariffs and closing plants. This thread was started months ago and Trump supporters called it fake news.  Do your best to suck it up and find a new messiah.


Yes, closing plants that make electrics that Obama championed. Customers want truck and SUVs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump trying his best to ruin the US economy and destroy the country. Stock market is tanking, GM laying off workers due to tariffs and closing plants. This thread was started months ago and Trump supporters called it fake news.  Do your best to suck it up and find a new messiah.


Obamaʻs legacy.  A bailout of an already failing GM Co. and 5 of Obamaʻs years subsidized by 3 rounds of QE.  The socialist Fed subsidizing a Socialist Potus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump trying his best to ruin the US economy and destroy the country. Stock market is tanking, GM laying off workers due to tariffs and closing plants. This thread was started months ago and Trump supporters called it fake news.  Do your best to suck it up and find a new messiah.


Ratatouille......


----------



## justified (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, closing plants that make electrics that Obama championed. Customers want truck and SUVs.


Trump made really good on his promise to bring manufacturing back to the midwest by introducing tariffs that led to 5 plant closures. Think for a second if your business was unexpectedly hit with costs, you would look for someone to blame. In your case, you would blame the government. In the case of GM, you blame the company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump made really good on his promise to bring manufacturing back to the midwest by introducing tariffs that led to 5 plant closures. Think for a second if your business was unexpectedly hit with costs, you would look for someone to blame. In your case, you would blame the government. In the case of GM, you blame the company.


Who bailed out the banks and auto companies?
BTW, when did you get out?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump made really good on his promise to bring manufacturing back to the midwest by introducing tariffs that led to 5 plant closures. Think for a second if your business was unexpectedly hit with costs, you would look for someone to blame. In your case, you would blame the government. In the case of GM, you blame the company.


Venn diagram time?  You people crack me up.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Venn diagram time?  You people crack me up.


Venn diagrams?  Please show us what you mean.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Venn diagrams?  Please show us what you mean.


Okay


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Venn diagrams?  Please show us what you mean.


Justafriedbrains - Quote :
" Think for a second if your business was unexpectedly hit with costs, you
would look for someone to blame.* In your case, you would blame the *
*government. In the case of GM, you blame the company.*





*You ( Spola ) must have been a REAL pain in the ass to deal with at your past employment...*
*A real pain in the ass....*

*I have fired " Stupid/Smart " trouble makers like you in the past....*

*




*


*The overlap is ( You " Spola " )...fool.*


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump made really good on his promise to bring manufacturing back to the midwest by introducing tariffs that led to 5 plant closures. Think for a second if your business was unexpectedly hit with costs, you would look for someone to blame. In your case, you would blame the government. In the case of GM, you blame the company.


T might just be the right person here - he is, after all, experienced with businesses in bankruptcy (or at least his lawyers and accountants are).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> T might just be the right person here - he is, after all, experienced with businesses in bankruptcy (or at least his lawyers and accountants are).


Let’s hope so.  Bailouts are criminal.


----------



## Booter (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who bailed out the banks and auto companies?


GW Bush did.

https://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/an-inconvenient-truth-it-was-george-w-bush-who-bailed-out-the-automakers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> GW Bush did.
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/an-inconvenient-truth-it-was-george-w-bush-who-bailed-out-the-automakers


I knew there was a reason I didn't like him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> GW Bush did.
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/an-inconvenient-truth-it-was-george-w-bush-who-bailed-out-the-automakers


*Obama deserves a lot of credit for finishing the job that Bush and his Treasury Secretary, Hank Paulson, had started. He stood with the auto companies, which were victims of extraordinary circumstances beyond their control. As the price of the bailout, he also insisted on some changes at G.M., including the installation of new leadership and the elimination of several brands.*

But that hardly justifies writing Bush and Paulson out of history, which is what the Obama campaign appears to be doing—in Biden’s speech and in “The Road We’ve Traveled,” a glossy new documentary about Obama’s tenure by Davis Guggenheim, the maker of “An Inconvenient Truth,” which the campaign released on Thursday. Biden didn’t mention Bush’s role at all, and Guggenheim’s film reduced it to one sentence: “The Bush Administration had given the car companies thirteen billion dollars, and the money was now gone.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't like him.


*"I've abandoned free-market principles to save the free-market system"--GWB*


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Venn diagrams?  Please show us what you mean.


He is going to look up what he means. He doesn’t seem to live a life with budgets and an economy. He just reads shit and spouts it...almost all either outright wrong or having no application to the real world. It’s awesome to behold.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> He is going to look up what he means. He doesn’t seem to live a life with budgets and an economy. He just reads shit and spouts it...almost all either outright wrong or having no application to the real world. It’s awesome to behold.


I used to think he had useful things to say about economics until he exposed his weakness with simple arithmetic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> He is going to look up what he means. He doesn’t seem to live a life with budgets and an economy. He just reads shit and spouts it...almost all either outright wrong or having no application to the real world. It’s awesome to behold.


Spouting sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> *I used to think *he had useful things to say about economics until he exposed his weakness with simple arithmetic.


Yup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.


Must have been before my time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must have been before my time.


Obvi.


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> View attachment 3587


Fortunately, in this country dumbshits with graphs don't decide who's a criminal and who isn't. But a lot of them think they do. LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Fortunately, in this country dumbshits with graphs don't decide who's a criminal and who isn't. But a lot of them think they do. LOL!


You can lead a horse to water.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Fortunately, in this country dumbshits with graphs don't decide who's a criminal and who isn't. But a lot of them think they do. LOL!


That’s why I used a diagram instead of a graph.


----------



## justified (May 31, 2019)

Trump, the master negotiator, was great at doing real estate deals when they involved only his failed businesses and those of his family. Nothing to lose but his own money. And we know now that he was a failure, he cooked the books, he lived on loses and did whatever he possibly could to exploit the American system. Whereas most people play by the rules, he didn't, and he lied his way through years of shady deals and convinced less than 50% of the American people to believe that he was anything but a failed businessman who talked tough but never produced anything. Now, faced with a real adversary, China, he's looking to take down the entire American system while his party and loyal fanatic followers enable him through a failed trade war. Hey, if you grow garlic, you win because there is now a tariff on Chinese garlic. If you grow almonds, you lose, because China slapped a tariff on exported almonds. What was once a great country who spoke with the same voice, whenever it could, the American system is now made up of winners and losers like never before. Any rational government would think through a trade war and understand, implicitly, that every war has two sides. Under Trump, there is no 2 sides to any story. It's whatever he says and his followers and party follow along blindly. Based on this thinking, we have already lost, because we didn't understand our adversary, and Trump isn't smart enough to understand that if there are some losers then we all lose. Don't get me wrong, American has its faults, but when we embark on diplomatic tactics, it's the exception that loses, not the majority. This is what is different under Trump. He does not care who loses, and those around him are too scared to tell him otherwise.  Do you really get up in the morning, look out the window, and hope your neighbor is worse off than before? That is the gist of the trade war that Trump is creating to bring down the American system. If it doesn't affect me, I don't care. That is a Trump supporter through and through, never more evident than now. Trump is laying the groundwork to shred this country, and his supporters and are allowing him to do it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> Trump, the master negotiator, was great at doing real estate deals when they involved only his failed businesses and those of his family. Nothing to lose but his own money. And we know now that he was a failure, he cooked the books, he lived on loses and did whatever he possibly could to exploit the American system. Whereas most people play by the rules, he didn't, and he lied his way through years of shady deals and convinced less than 50% of the American people to believe that he was anything but a failed businessman who talked tough but never produced anything. Now, faced with a real adversary, China, he's looking to take down the entire American system while his party and loyal fanatic followers enable him through a failed trade war. Hey, if you grow garlic, you win because there is now a tariff on Chinese garlic. If you grow almonds, you lose, because China slapped a tariff on exported almonds. What was once a great country who spoke with the same voice, whenever it could, the American system is now made up of winners and losers like never before. Any rational government would think through a trade war and understand, implicitly, that every war has two sides. Under Trump, there is no 2 sides to any story. It's whatever he says and his followers and party follow along blindly. Based on this thinking, we have already lost, because we didn't understand our adversary, and Trump isn't smart enough to understand that if there are some losers then we all lose. Don't get me wrong, American has its faults, but when we embark on diplomatic tactics, it's the exception that loses, not the majority. This is what is different under Trump. He does not care who loses, and those around him are too scared to tell him otherwise.  Do you really get up in the morning, look out the window, and hope your neighbor is worse off than before? That is the gist of the trade war that Trump is creating to bring down the American system. If it doesn't affect me, I don't care. That is a Trump supporter through and through, never more evident than now. Trump is laying the groundwork to shred this country, and his supporters and are allowing him to do it.


Funny how you guys ignore ali baba and his 535 thieves when they allowed the Fed to nearly double the national debt with 6 consecutive years of tax payer funded QE.  Spare us the Trump trinkets compared to your elected thieves.


----------



## justified (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how you guys ignore ali baba and his 535 thieves when they allowed the Fed to nearly double the national debt with 6 consecutive years of tax payer funded QE.  Spare us the Trump trinkets compared to your elected thieves.


Useless, pointless reply based on the fact that the Trump administration and his loyal followers can care less about the national debt. Those thieves number a lot more than 535.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> Useless, pointless reply based on the fact that the Trump administration and his loyal followers can care less about the national debt. Those thieves number a lot more than 535.


Oh it’s pointed alright.  Hence your reply.  Pointing out Trump is useless compared to the near 4 trillion dollars of bonds on the Feds books.


----------



## justified (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh it’s pointed alright.  Hence your reply.  Pointing out Trump is useless compared to the near 4 trillion dollars of bonds on the Feds books.


So you're not disputing anything I said about the current administration and the trade war? I'm glad we agree on something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> So you're not disputing anything I said about the current administration and the trade war? I'm glad we agree on something.


What would you do with China and the illegal aliens?


----------



## justified (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you do with China and the illegal aliens?


Diplomacy. It's the American way. This is America. We are Americans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> So you're not disputing anything I said about the current administration and the trade war? I'm glad we agree on something.


The news media, the average citizen, lets nonsense -- literally "no sense" -- like this just roll on past without question, without any deeper examination. Liberals reject it because it's Trump, conservatives embrace it for the same reason. But they don't even know why.

It's just nonsense. Faulty thinking. Failed reasoning. 

This is why problems don't get solved. 

This is why shit keeps getting worse. —Espola’s link


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> So you're not disputing anything I said about the current administration and the trade war? I'm glad we agree on something.


Getting the Fed to create money out of thin air for 6 straight years made Obama look like a genius while the debt nearly doubled!  You people are too pre-occupied to understand it because you’re too busy stewing over how you could have nominated a candidate as shitty as Hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> Trump, the master negotiator, was great at doing real estate deals when they involved only his failed businesses and those of his family. Nothing to lose but his own money. And we know now that he was a failure, he cooked the books, he lived on loses and did whatever he possibly could to exploit the American system. Whereas most people play by the rules, he didn't, and he lied his way through years of shady deals and convinced less than 50% of the American people to believe that he was anything but a failed businessman who talked tough but never produced anything. Now, faced with a real adversary, China, he's looking to take down the entire American system while his party and loyal fanatic followers enable him through a failed trade war. Hey, if you grow garlic, you win because there is now a tariff on Chinese garlic. If you grow almonds, you lose, because China slapped a tariff on exported almonds. What was once a great country who spoke with the same voice, whenever it could, the American system is now made up of winners and losers like never before. Any rational government would think through a trade war and understand, implicitly, that every war has two sides. Under Trump, there is no 2 sides to any story. It's whatever he says and his followers and party follow along blindly. Based on this thinking, we have already lost, because we didn't understand our adversary, and Trump isn't smart enough to understand that if there are some losers then we all lose. Don't get me wrong, American has its faults, but when we embark on diplomatic tactics, it's the exception that loses, not the majority. This is what is different under Trump. He does not care who loses, and those around him are too scared to tell him otherwise.  Do you really get up in the morning, look out the window, and hope your neighbor is worse off than before? That is the gist of the trade war that Trump is creating to bring down the American system. If it doesn't affect me, I don't care. That is a Trump supporter through and through, never more evident than now. Trump is laying the groundwork to shred this country, and his supporters and are allowing him to do it.


Trump has the balls to take on the legacy of decades of political sellouts, and go balls to the wall against all of it.
You people have no clue.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has the balls to take on the legacy of decades of political sellouts, and go balls to the wall against all of it.
> You people have no clue.


Do you have an example of what you are talking about?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

*AMLO had a plan...*
*AMLO had a rather ingenious plan...*
*AMLO had his citizens stealing our Capital/Services..*
*AMLO's now up shit creek without a paddle ...*
*AMLO's now up to his neck in tariffs.....*
*AMLO had a plan....*
*AMLO had a fit....*
*AMLO had to throw it in the can....*

*Poor Poor AMLO, now he's hurling insults at the " Man "...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have an example of what you are talking about?


Q.E.D.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

justified said:


> Diplomacy. It's the American way. This is America. We are Americans.


That’s no answer. Is that what Obama did?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has the balls to take on the legacy of decades of political sellouts, and go balls to the wall against all of it.
> You people have no clue.


OBVI


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


I guess not. What a load...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has the balls to take on the legacy of decades of political sellouts, and go balls to the wall against all of it.
> You people have no clue.


Is that how you classify clumsy naivete' and authoritarian tendencies? Lol! You have become a joke. People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life. The really funny part is you take yourself seriously! Hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that how you classify clumsy naivete' and authoritarian tendencies? Lol! You have become a joke. People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life. The really funny part is you take yourself seriously! Hilarious.


The ramblings of a father and son


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that how you classify clumsy naivete' and authoritarian tendencies? Lol! You have become a joke. People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life. The really funny part is you take yourself seriously! Hilarious.


I sense maybe a small level of hostility here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I sense maybe a small level of hostility here.


Yeah, I'm not down with your current "stupid is cute" reality. Stupid is just stupid stupid. Act like a man, your mealy mouthed ignorance campaign is far too obvious and boring.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I'm not down with your current "stupid is cute" reality. Stupid is just stupid stupid. Act like a man, your mealy mouthed ignorance campaign is far too obvious and boring.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You have posted this picture several times as if it were meaningful.  What's the deal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You have posted this picture several times as if it were meaningful.  What's the deal?


Its funny, and its a visual metaphor for so many things you people say and do.
Most of the time I post things I think are funny because I like laughing.
I'm also a giver.
I know everyone needs a good laugh.

hint: (ball is on the tee)


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I'm not down with your current "stupid is cute" reality.
> Stupid is just stupid stupid.
> 
> Act like a man, ***
> ...


** First and foremost YOU need to lead by example, of*
*which we have seen absolutely NO example of that since*
*your first posting two or more Forums ago...*


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its funny, and its a visual metaphor for so many things you people say and do.
> Most of the time I post things I think are funny because I like laughing.
> I'm also a giver.
> I know everyone needs a good laugh.
> ...


Funny how?  Because he is left-handed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Funny how?  Because he is left-handed?


I try so hard to help you be funny.

You were supposed to say, "people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life".

I even gave you a hint.
I give, and I give.
Eventually the training wheels need to come off.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I try so hard to help you be funny.
> 
> You were supposed to say, "people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life".
> 
> ...


Still no answer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Funny how?  Because he is left-handed?


Because Obama is everything good that t and the plumber aren't so he attempts to mock showing his envy daily.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because Obama is everything good that t and the plumber aren't so he attempts to mock showing his envy daily.


I love how you and your dad complete each other.
Still not clever, or witty, but heartwarming none the less.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Funny how?  Because he is left-handed?


The trigger is in the picture, and the imagery.
The symbolism is classic. The hypocrisy of the left represented in so many humorous ways.
The photo just makes me chuckle.
He is a lefty, as all of you are. Its just another perfect metaphor in that photo.

He leans back when the progressive mantra is "lean forward", but I think that may be just the recoil throwing his little body backwards.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The trigger is in the picture, and the imagery.
> The symbolism is classic. The hypocrisy of the left represented in so many humorous ways.
> The photo just makes me chuckle.
> He is a lefty, as all of you are. Its just another perfect metaphor in that photo.
> ...


Still no answer.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4820


Somebody gets it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because Obama is everything good that t and the plumber aren't so he attempts to mock showing his envy daily.



*I'll Take the BAD Plumber and " T " all day long ....every day.....*
*As opposed to YOUR " Good " Obama you nuzzle for Love....*


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The trigger is in the picture, and the imagery.
> The symbolism is classic. The hypocrisy of the left represented in so many humorous ways.
> The photo just makes me chuckle.
> He is a lefty, as all of you are. Its just another perfect metaphor in that photo.
> ...


Sounds like you’re so jealous that you are even trying to criticize him for being lean and left-handed.
Poor thing. You’re no him, lacking his intellect and charisma and talent in so many ways..but on your own lot with your veggies, I’m sure you’re ok.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you’re so jealous that you are even trying to criticize him for being lean and left-handed.
> Poor thing. You’re no him, lacking his intellect and charisma and talent in so many ways..but on your own lot with your veggies, I’m sure you’re ok.


I think the picture is funny for the reasons I listed.
Its not personal with the former President. I always referred to him a "President" and actually voted for him the first time.
I just like his trigger factor with you people.
Its like when you go to the doctor and he hits your knee with the little mallet.
I'm hitting your knee with the mallet, and when you kick it makes me laugh.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you’re so jealous that you are even trying to criticize him for being lean and left-handed.
> Poor thing. You’re no him, lacking his intellect and charisma and talent in so many ways..but on your own lot with your veggies, I’m sure you’re ok.



A Lying Criminal Lifestyle is stressful...
Stress can alter your metabolism...
His metabolism is eating him up...
Lying Criminals eat themselves up
from the inside out....

Obama is a Lying Criminal who's 
being ate up from the inside out....


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the picture is funny for the reasons I listed.
> Its not personal with the former President. I always referred to him a "President" and actually voted for him the first time.
> I just like his trigger factor with you people.
> Its like when you go to the doctor and he hits your knee with the little mallet.
> I'm hitting your knee with the mallet, and when you kick it makes me laugh.


Looks like messy triggered you.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the picture is funny for the reasons I listed.
> Its not personal with the former President. I always referred to him a "President" and actually voted for him the first time.
> I just like his trigger factor with you people.
> Its like when you go to the doctor and he hits your knee with the little mallet.
> I'm hitting your knee with the mallet, and when you kick it makes me laugh.


Funny. I’m not triggered at all by any picture of O. The haters are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like messy triggered you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Still no answer.


The plumber is working on his troll role.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is working on his troll role.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you’re so jealous that you are even trying to criticize him for being lean and left-handed.
> Poor thing. You’re no him, lacking his intellect and charisma and talent in so many ways..but on your own lot with your veggies, I’m sure you’re ok.


Obama and intellect don’t belong in the same book, ever witnessed him off of the TelePrompTer? If someone doesn’t tell him what to say he sounds just like an illegal alien from Kenya.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I wish i could click a "funny" icon for my own post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

That work?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Funny. I’m not triggered at all by any picture of O. The haters are.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Funny. I’m not triggered at all by any picture of O. The haters are.


----------



## justified (Aug 14, 2019)

More proof today that Trump Tariffs do not work. As soon as Trump slaps a tariff due in September, the stock market tanks. To counteract this, Trump backs off on the timeline when the tariffs are to take affect, and the stock market rises. How many times has the president said that tariffs are helping our economy? If this is actually true, which it's not, because no one believes it, why did he back off tariffs that could take affect around Christmas because that could hurt the xmas present buying season?  No one with any financial experience believes that the president is moving the country in the right direction economically, but his party is too scared to stand up to him. We have lost the trade war and the president can no longer use tariffs to threaten China.  I guess this proves the point that Trump supporters don't care about the economy, but they're happy as long as whitey stays in power.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

justified said:


> More proof today that Trump Tariffs do not work. As soon as Trump slaps a tariff due in September, the stock market tanks. To counteract this, Trump backs off on the timeline when the tariffs are to take affect, and the stock market rises. How many times has the president said that tariffs are helping our economy? If this is actually true, which it's not, because no one believes it, why did he back off tariffs that could take affect around Christmas because that could hurt the xmas present buying season?  No one with any financial experience believes that the president is moving the country in the right direction economically, but his party is too scared to stand up to him. We have lost the trade war and the president can no longer use tariffs to threaten China.  I guess this proves the point that Trump supporters don't care about the economy, but they're happy as long as whitey stays in power.


Poor Whitey doesn’t get the QE crutch to lean on for 6 straight years.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 281452, member: 4613"

More proof today that Trump Tariffs do not work. 
As soon as Trump slaps a tariff due in September, 
the stock market tanks. To counteract this, Trump 
backs off on the timeline when the tariffs are to take 
affect, and the stock market rises. How many times 
has the president said that tariffs are helping our economy?
If this is actually true, which it's not, because no one believes it, 
*They are and YOU are ignorant :*
*A. Because you do not do research.*
*B. Because you post on here displaying your ignorance.*

why did he back off tariffs that could take affect around Christmas 
because that could hurt the xmas present buying season?  
No one with any financial experience believes that the president
is moving the country in the right direction economically, 
but his party is too scared to stand up to him. 
*You're soooo full of " Donkey " Shit.*

We have lost the trade war and the president can no longer use 
tariffs to threaten China.  
*Only a Pussy would post what you've stated, a VERY uninformed " Pussy "...!*

I guess this proves the point that Trump supporters don't care 
about the economy, but they're happy
*If supporters of " Our " POTUS didn't care...*
*I wouldn't post in his defense....*
*Because YOU are Lying..!*


as long as whitey stays in power.
*What's the " Melanin " content of an individual have to*
*do their decision making capabilities....Hmmmm ?*
*Come on Pussy Ass Racist...*
*What's the exterior have to do with a humans *
*ability/inability to make rational decisions...!*


/QUOTE








*Just a Fried Brain trying to Think !*


----------



## justified (Aug 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor Whitey doesn’t get the QE crutch to lean on for 6 straight years.


So that's why the president is trying to pay off farmers who can no longer compete globally with billions of $? Did you know that farmers are proud to produce goods and sell them, yes, to China as well as any other market? You need a better argument.


----------



## justified (Aug 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="justified, post: 281452, member: 4613"
> 
> More proof today that Trump Tariffs do not work.
> As soon as Trump slaps a tariff due in September,
> ...


Man who writes in big red letters and complains a lot, what are you actually trying to say in response? What am I uniformed about? Are you ready to go broke for trade war that we can not win?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 14, 2019)

justified said:


> More proof today that Trump Tariffs do not work. As soon as Trump slaps a tariff due in September, the stock market tanks. To counteract this, Trump backs off on the timeline when the tariffs are to take affect, and the stock market rises. How many times has the president said that tariffs are helping our economy? If this is actually true, which it's not, because no one believes it, why did he back off tariffs that could take affect around Christmas because that could hurt the xmas present buying season?  No one with any financial experience believes that the president is moving the country in the right direction economically, but his party is too scared to stand up to him. We have lost the trade war and the president can no longer use tariffs to threaten China.  I guess this proves the point that Trump supporters don't care about the economy, but they're happy as long as whitey stays in power.



The Great Deplorable Henry 

@hammy413
·
3hI'm a straight white male. I don't owe you anything. I've never done anything to you. White male privelege is a myth. If this tweet bothers you it's because you're an asshole


----------



## justified (Aug 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Great Deplorable Henry
> 
> @hammy413
> ·
> 3hI'm a straight white male. I don't owe you anything. I've never done anything to you. White male privelege is a myth. If this tweet bothers you it's because you're an asshole


That's kinda funny.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 281463, member: 4613"

Man who writes in big red letters and complains a lot,
*Gets your attention....!*
*Now accept the TRUTH.*

what are you actually trying to say in response?
What am I uniformed about?
Are you ready to go broke for trade war that we can not win?
*See below...PAQ !*

/QUOTE

*" Quitters never WIN and WINNERS never Quit ! " *

*Read that over and over and over until it's *
*" Fried into your Brain ".....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

justified said:


> That's kinda funny.


*You're " Funny " too...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

justified said:


> So that's why the president is trying to pay off farmers who can no longer compete globally with billions of $? Did you know that farmers are proud to produce goods and sell them, yes, to China as well as any other market? You need a better argument.


No I don’t.  Farm subsidies have been around for decades without crashing the markets or threatening global contagion.  You need a better argument.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

justified said:


> Man who writes in big red letters and complains a lot, what are you actually trying to say in response? What am I uniformed about? Are you ready to go broke for trade war that we can not win?


To win is to continue to trade without actually going to war and thus go broke.


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No I don’t.  Farm subsidies have been around for decades without crashing the markets or threatening global contagion.  You need a better argument.


No, dummy. That’s not what he’s talking about. The Federal Government is giving hundreds of millions in relief money, not pricing subsidies but straight cash, to compensate farmers hurt by his trade war.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> No, dummy. That’s not what he’s talking about. The Federal Government is giving hundreds of millions in relief money, not pricing subsidies but straight cash, to compensate farmers hurt by his trade war.


So 'quantitative easing' of the financial burden imposed by his policies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> No, dummy. That’s not what he’s talking about. The Federal Government is giving hundreds of millions in relief money, not pricing subsidies but straight cash, to compensate farmers hurt by his trade war.


Lol! Fries U returns!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So 'quantitative easing' of the financial burden imposed by his policies.


Just like the housing crisis.


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To win is to continue to trade without actually going to war and thus go broke.


Wanna re-write that, but in English? 
I’ve noticed that unless you’re copying and pasting, you really can’t write more than 1 line or so that makes any sense. 
Try a book. Like a novel or something. That will help you with the language.


----------



## justified (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No I don’t.  Farm subsidies have been around for decades without crashing the markets or threatening global contagion.  You need a better argument.


Hanapa!


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> No, dummy. That’s not what he’s talking about. The Federal Government is giving hundreds of millions in relief money, not pricing subsidies but straight cash, to compensate farmers hurt by his trade war.


*And....................?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Wanna re-write that, but in English?
> I’ve noticed that unless you’re copying and
> pasting, you really can’t write more than 1
> line or so that makes any sense.
> ...


*Once again you prove to the Forum your inability *
*" Think ".....I understood exactly what his inference *
*in the sentence was....You, ahhh that scribbling inside*
*your " New " Lowe's Xtra Large Box doesn't mean you're*
*a thinker...It means you're an Idiot...Got it !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

justified said:


> Hanapa!


Hanapa is what happens when you use whiskers dragnet?  Aside from the spelling error.  Auwe!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Wanna re-write that, but in English?
> I’ve noticed that unless you’re copying and pasting, you really can’t write more than 1 line or so that makes any sense.
> Try a book. Like a novel or something. That will help you with the language.


Any suggestions? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Any suggestions? Lol!


Get a life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life.


Get a clue.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Any suggestions? Lol!


That’s better! More than a couple of words gets you in trouble.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s better! More than a couple of words gets you in trouble.


Like Return on Equity? Lol!


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like Return on Equity? Lol!


I don’t think you want to compare our returns on our equity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t think you want to compare our returns on our equity.


You’de be jealous.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapa is what happens when you use whiskers dragnet?  Aside from the spelling error.  Auwe!


Hanapa'a!


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’de be jealous.


For sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> For sure.


The soul of a man cannot be measured.
It cannot even be accounted for until its debt must be paid.

-Ricky Fandango-


----------

